# idioma padre



## pizzi

So che può sembrare un _calambour_, ma secondo voi si potrebbe dire *idioma padre *col senso che viene attribuito alla *lingua madre*?

Mi sto chiedendo perché la trasmissione della lingua debba essere un concetto femminile. 

Prendete questo spunto con un pizzico d'ironia...

Piz


----------



## infinite sadness

La ragione sta nel fatto che tradizionalmente il bambino nella sua prima infanzia passa più tempo con la madre, quindi nel caso di genitori di lingue diverse è più facile che  acquisisca la lingua materna (o l'accento materno). Poi, certo non è sempre così.


----------



## pizzi

infinite sadness said:


> La ragione sta nel fatto che tradizionalmente il bambino nella sua prima infanzia passa più tempo con la madre, quindi nel caso di genitori di lingue diverse è più facile che acquisisca la lingua materna (o l'accento materno). Poi, certo non è sempre così.


 
Questo forse valeva quando si era stanziali e _mogli e buoi_...

Ho nipoti nati in Italia, con padre italiano e madre francese: quale sarà la lingua madre?


----------



## Blackman

pizzi said:


> Ho nipoti nati in Italia, con padre italiano e madre francese: quale sarà la lingua madre?


 
Sicuramente l'italiano, se ci hanno vissuto abbastanza a lungo da impararlo.

Secondo me _lingua madre_ non significa che gli proviene dalla _madre_, bensi che è la sua _lingua-madre_, la principale, quella con la quale ha imparato a parlare, come in inglese. No?


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> So che può sembrare un _calambour_, ma secondo voi si potrebbe dire *idioma padre *col senso che viene attribuito alla *lingua madre*?
> 
> Mi sto chiedendo perché la trasmissione della lingua debba essere un concetto femminile.
> 
> Prendete questo spunto con un pizzico d'ironia...
> 
> Piz



Si potrebbe e sarebbe anche utile. Un esempio concreto: i miei figli sono di lingua madre slovacca e di "lingua padre" ungherese ...


----------



## Blackman

francisgranada said:


> Si potrebbe e sarebbe anche utile. Un esempio concreto: i miei figli sono di lingua madre slovacca e di "lingua padre" ungherese ...


 
_I miei figli parlano lo slovacco per parte di madre e l'ungherese per parte di padre, ma la loro lingua madre è l'italiano._


----------



## pizzi

Blackman said:


> Sicuramente l'italiano, se ci hanno vissuto abbastanza a lungo da impararlo.


 
Eh... nello specifico, *tutti* parlano francese in casa e italiano fuori, a scuola e al lavoro. Ma serve solo come esempio, non come regola...


----------



## Blackman

Mi sovviene ora che _lingua madre_ sembra un calco bell'e buono dall'inglese. Siamo sicuri che esista in italiano?


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> Mi sovviene ora che _lingua madre_ sembra un calco bell'e buono dall'inglese. Siamo sicuri che esista in italiano?



Non credo, perche una tale o simile espressione esiste anche in altre lingue. Poi, si può dire anche _lingua materna_ (che non cambia la sostanza del disorso ...)


----------



## infinite sadness

In italiano si dice "lingua materna" o "lingua nativa".


----------



## Necsus

_Lingua madre_ esiste, certo, ma è un'altra cosa, è la lingua da cui altre derivano (p.e. il latino per l'italiano).
Quella dei genitori o del paese di origine è la _madrelingua_ o _lingua materna_.


----------



## Blackman

Necsus said:


> _Lingua madre_ esiste, certo, ma è un'altra cosa, è la lingua da cui altre derivano (p.e. il latino per l'italiano).
> Quella dei genitori o del paese di origine è la _madrelingua_ o _lingua materna_.


 
Quindi _lingua materna_ significa _lingua che gli ha fatto da madre_, non lingua della madre?


----------



## infinite sadness

Leggo da un vocabolario una delle definizioni di "materno": 
- Nativo, appreso dalla madre.

Perciò significa _lingua che ha appreso dalla madre_


----------



## Necsus

Blackman said:


> Quindi _lingua materna_ significa _lingua che gli ha fatto da madre_, non lingua della madre?


Mi pare un po' difficile che una lingua possa fare da madre a qualcuno... Dal Treccani:
*madrelìngua* (anche *madre* *lìngua*) s. f. (pl. _madrilìngue_, o _madri lìngue_). – La lingua materna, cioè la lingua appresa o comunque parlata dai genitori o antenati; in genere, per chi risiede all’estero, la lingua del Paese d’origine. 

E per curiosità, esistono anche le _lingue sorelle_ (ma non gli _idiomi fratelli_, Pizzi ).


----------



## Blackman

Necsus said:


> Mi pare un po' difficile che una lingua possa fare da madre a qualcuno...


 
Haha, penso anche io...forse avrei dovuto dire che _lo ha allattato,_ in senso figurato, ovviamente_._


----------



## Nunou

pizzi said:


> .....
> 
> Mi sto chiedendo perché la trasmissione della lingua debba essere un concetto femminile.
> 
> Prendete questo spunto con un pizzico d'ironia...
> 
> Piz



Forse proprio perché si dice lingua e non linguo!!! 

Scherzi a parte, non ho mai sentito il termine "padre" usato in questo senso. Ho già sentito parlare di lingua paterna ma ovviamente il concetto è
del tutto diverso.


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> E per curiosità, esistono anche le _lingue sorelle_ (ma non gli _idiomi fratelli_, Pizzi ).


 
  !


----------



## infinite sadness

Senza dubbio questa domanda fa riflettere sul fatto che certe definizioni risentono della cultura di secoli fa.
A me pare interessante il confronto tra le definizioni degli l'aggettivi "materno" e "paterno" che si ritrovano nei vocabolari.

- materno = appreso dalla madre

- paterno = amorevole


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, Infinite, ma se prendi il _primo_ significato dei due termini, per esempio nel Treccani, sono esattamente equivalenti:
*matèrno* agg. [dal lat. _maternus_, der. di _mater_ «madre»]. – *1.* *a.* Di madre, della madre.
*patèrno* agg. [dal lat. _paternus_, der. di _pater_ «padre»]. – *1.* *a.* Del padre, che appartiene al padre o da lui proviene.
_e solo dopo, come secondo significato:_
*2.* Affettuoso, amorevole come di padre.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ovviamente, non prendevo il primo. Fino a lì ci arrivavo.


----------



## Necsus

Sicuramente sono io che non ho colto questa evidenza, ma se dici _le definizioni degli aggettivi "materno" e "paterno" che si ritrovano nei vocabolari_, per me sono le prime definizioni. Comunque basta chiarirlo...


----------



## infinite sadness

Hai ragione, la mia frase non era chiara.


----------



## Rub87

Io penso che non si debba far riferimento alla "madre" in quanto genitore che trasmette la conoscenza dell'idioma al figlio, bensì alla "madre" intesa come origine, fonte e quindi forse la "nazione" di cui siamo figli (nazione in senso lato); non a caso diciamo anche "madrepatria", cioè la nazione (in senso di radici culturali e linguistiche) cui apparteniamo e che per metafora possiamo chiamare madre... ma perché la nazione non può essere padre? Spingendoci più in là con le congetture verrebbe da pensare che la "terra" da cui tutto cresce è un concetto tipicamente femminile ricollegato al parto. Si nasce DALLA MADRE grazie al "contributo", alla "collaborazione" del padre dopotutto  pertanto, da TERRA a NAZIONE a FIGLI DELLA NAZIONE e in quanto tali la loro lingua è LINGUA MATERNA (della terra, nazione).


----------



## pizzi

Beh, in *madrepatria* c'è la coppia genitoriale fusa in un unico termine...


----------

